

Apple's Inter-App Sharing Dilemma - elo
http://oleb.net/blog/2013/12/apples-inter-app-sharing-dilemma/

======
thrush
For security reasons, I'm really happy that Apple maintains the "walled-
garden" or sandbox like environment for apps.

You can still share data between apps you've built by creating your own APIs
that let your apps interact through network requests, similar to what you
mentioned.

The main issue I guess is the offline sharing, but I can't think of any way to
do this without taking some serious security risks.

